# Noise in rear of car



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

This noise is driving me insane. It is a metal to metal grinding/popping sound coming from my left rear wheel. i can only here it when i'm moving slow (stopping, taking off, creeping). it started about 3 months ago and is getting worse. i changed out the wheel bearing and it didn't help. i did have the brakes pads replaced 2 months before the noise started but if i pull the e-brake up to stop it still makes the noise. i have 66000 miles on my rotor but they don't look that bad. i have GAB 8 way shocks and sportsline springs. could it be bad bushings it the rear suspension or something. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP! I'M GOING NUTS


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

i bet it has something to do with your suspension...usually, that i know of anyway..when the bushings are bad they squeek. have you tried looking at your struts? its always possible it has something to do with your bump stops too...i know when you don't cut them when putting suspension on thats the type of noise you'd get after riding them for awhile. How long ago did you do your suspension?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

I put the struts on 3 years ago and the springs when i bought my car in 96. I think it is the struts. I was pushing on the back of my car to see if i could get it to make the noise. At first i was pushing very hard and no noise. Then i pushed down kind of soft and BAM both sides started with the noise. Wish i'd asked for some help earlyer would have saved me $90 on a wheel bearing. thanks for the help.


----------

